# Pronouncing the letter w in Italian



## Londoner06

Buongiorno membri,

On RAI I keep hearing _vu, vu, vu, punto_ when referring to an Internet address. Are Italians then leaving out the _doppio_ part? My books refer to _w_ as _vu doppio/a. Vu_ is v.  

Bring me up to date, please!

Alessandro


----------



## kuuleimomi

I'm not Italian, but try saying "vu doppio" three times and then the rest of the URL


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Yes yes, that's exactly the point, kuuleimomi!
Much too long if you use: vu doppia, or doppia vu so it's just vuvuvu


----------



## Evito

Thinking back to the influence that the TV and other multi-media have had on the unification of the Italian language, can there already be found examples in the Italian Language where the letter W, other than the "www"-use, is pronounced as "vu"?


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

BMW cars have always been called "biemmevu" as far as I know/remember.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Evito said:


> Thinking back to the influence that the TV and other multi-media have had on the unification of the Italian language, can there already be found examples in the Italian Language where the letter W, other than the "www"-use, is pronounced as "vu"?


 
I'm not sure if I understand what you mean by influence of the media in this case. It's not that we say _vu vu vu_ because we hear it on TV. We just say it because it's much shorter and more fluent than _doppia vu doppia vu doppia vu_. This is nowadays the standard pronunciation of WWW, and TV speakers say it this way... just because they are native Italians too and speak the same language as we do.

I'd say if I were to read any acronym containing a W, actually, I'd read it as _vu__:_

Station wagon, SW -> _esse vu._

Giulia da Urbino has already pointed out: BMW -> _bi emme vu_.

The little car models with an electrical engine I played with until some years ago  were called "mini 4WD", and were pronounced by me and all my playmates _mini quattro vu di_.


----------



## Riccardino

Even in English we don't say Double-U, we say some weird word in between Double-U and Dubya.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

To me:
V is vi
W is vu or doppiavi
In general:
V is vi or vu
W is vu or doppiavu (but generally only as a standalone)


----------



## sabrinita85

There's a song (well, a very bad song) whose title is "WWW mi piaci tu" and the singer pronounce it "VU VU VU mi piaci tu", beacuse it's easier saying _VU, VU, VU_ than _DOPPIA VU, DOPPIA VU, DOPPIA VU_.


----------



## Husky610

W is doppia-vu, correct. 

Does anyone in Italy actually say "doppia-vu"? No way. Unless you're meaning the single letter, it is always pronounced as a "vu" - countless examples in this same thread.

Unfortunately what they teach you in class isn't exactly "the right way", as Larry Brown would put it.


----------



## Hockey13

Riccardino said:


> Even in English we don't say Double-U, we say some weird word in between Double-U and Dubya.


 
Yeh...what we say is so bizarre that it must have its own chapter in a linguistics book. I can only try...

Dubeeu


----------



## uinni

Ovviamente la vudoppia sarebbe ben più facilmente pronunciabile negli url se la chiamassimo bivù:

bivùbivùbivù  

Uinni


----------



## lsp

Also, the conservation society WWF is pronounced Vu Vu Effe.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

lsp said:


> Also, the conservation society WWF is pronounced Vu Vu Effe.


WTO => vu ti o (a parte gli "acculturati" che dicono dabliu ti o)
WMF (a file format) => vu emme effe
etc.
But also
TV => ti vu (hence tivvu'), almost nobody says ti vi 
BUT...
TVB (ti voglio bene) => ti vi bi


----------



## MünchnerFax

Nicholas the Italian said:


> TVB (ti voglio bene) => ti vi bi


...che però per me è sempre _ti vu bi_, anzi _tivubbì_...


----------



## sabrinita85

MünchnerFax said:


> ...che però per me è sempre _ti vu bi_, anzi _tivubbì_...




Anche per me!

La *V* pronunciata _*vi*_ mi sa di anglicismo.


----------



## WordDelirum

sabrinita85 said:


> Anche per me!
> 
> La *V* pronunciata _*vi*_ mi sa di anglicismo.


 
Infatti...
Voi come pronunciate DVD? Io _divuddì_ ma in televisione sento sempre_ di vi di.._


----------



## sabrinita85

WordDelirum said:


> Infatti...
> Voi come pronunciate DVD? Io _divuddì_ ma in televisione sento sempre_ di vi di.._


Io dico_* Divvuddì *_come te.
Ma in televisione penso che dicano_ vi_ per adeguarsi alla pronuncia inglese.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io dico "Vu" per Dvd o TV, ma in generale la "v" la chiamo "vi" (vu mi sa di meridionale).


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Io dico "Vu" per Dvd o TV, ma in generale la "v" la chiamo "vi" (vu mi sa di meridionale).


A parte che non ci sarebbe niente di male a pronunciare come un "meridionale" e poi, l'alfabeto italiano recita: "... u, vu, zeta".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Perché solo meridionale? Anche a Genova molti diciamo, credo, _vu._


----------



## stanfal

sabrinita85 said:


> A parte che non ci sarebbe niente di male a pronunciare come un "meridionale" e poi, l'alfabeto italiano recita: "... u, vu, zeta".



Mi sa che dipende di nuovo dalle zone geografiche, io (Milano e dintorni) nell'alfabeto ho sempre detto "...u, vi, zeta". Abitudini? Usi? 

S.


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> A parte che non ci sarebbe niente di male a pronunciare come un "meridionale" e poi, l'alfabeto italiano recita: "... u, vu, zeta".


 
Chi mai ha detto che ci sarebbe qualcosa di male??????????

A roma l'alfabeto recita così, a Torino cosà! (ammesso che si possa dire!)


----------



## giovannino

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:

"Per la lettera V che, non esistendo come segno distinto da U nel latino, ha autonomia più recente, fatto che ha prodotto maggiori incertezze e oscillazioni nella dizione, troviamo la pronuncia "vu", che corrisponde alla dizione coincidente con l'uso toscano, mentre la pronuncia "vi" è caratteristica del meridione e del settentrione. 
...W si dirà "doppio/a vu", Y "ipsilon o i greco/a": le oscillazioni quindi esistono, sono contemplate negli strumenti normativi a nostra disposizione per cui non ci resta che prenderne atto e scegliere quale forma usare"

Comunque penso che anche coloro che dicono "vi" pronuncino sempre TV "tivu".

A proposito di "w", è strano che il DOP (Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia) indichi solo la forma maschile:

"*vu doppio *(meno com. *doppio vu*)"


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Anche a me l'alfabeto l'hanno insegnato ...ti u vi zeta (dimenticandosi tre lettere in mezzo, peraltro).
J la dite "i-lunga" o "gei"?
E K si scrive "cappa" o "kappa"?

Edit: Ah, il DVD dalle mie parti si dice sia dividi' che divudi'. Anch'io le uso entrambe.


----------



## Evito

MünchnerFax said:


> I'm not sure if I understand what you mean by influence of the media in this case. It's not that we say _vu vu vu_ because we hear it on TV. We just say it because it's much shorter and more fluent than _doppia vu doppia vu doppia vu_. This is nowadays the standard pronunciation of WWW, and TV speakers say it this way... just because they are native Italians too and speak the same language as we do.
> 
> I'd say if I were to read any acronym containing a W, actually, I'd read it as _vu__:_
> 
> Station wagon, SW -> _esse vu._
> 
> Giulia da Urbino has already pointed out: BMW -> _bi emme vu_.
> 
> The little car models with an electrical engine I played with until some years ago  were called "mini 4WD", and were pronounced by me and all my playmates _mini quattro vu di_.



I mean that the constant pronunciation of the W as "vu" especially in relation to media could have a serious influence on a language


----------



## Grtngs

sabrinita85 said:


> A parte che non ci sarebbe niente di male a pronunciare come un "meridionale" e poi, l'alfabeto italiano recita: "... u, vu, zeta".



Alle elementari mi hanno insegnato l'alfabeto con la "vi", e non con la "vu", ma parliamo di secoli e secoli fa...

G


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> Io dico "Vu" per Dvd o TV, ma in generale la "v" la chiamo "vi" (vu mi sa di meridionale).


Infatti, io da buona meridionale dico VI.



stanfal said:


> Mi sa che dipende di nuovo dalle zone geografiche, io (Milano e dintorni) nell'alfabeto ho sempre detto "...u, vi, zeta". Abitudini? Usi?
> 
> S.


 


Grtngs said:


> Alle elementari mi hanno insegnato l'alfabeto con la "vi", e non con la "vu", ma parliamo di secoli e secoli fa...
> 
> G


Anch'io l'alfabeto lo recito "u vi zeta".


----------



## Fijbert

How is the letter "w" pronounced in italian.
In italian class I remember it was " doppia vu"
But I saw an add for a website on tv and for the "www.", I heard  "vu vu vu punto".
"Vu" is the letter "V" though.
I'm very confused!

AIUTO!


----------



## cerchi

Hi, when doing spelling we say "doppia vu", but in other cases like "www" we just say "vuvuvu".


----------



## kittykate

Actually I say _vi_ for _V_ and _vi doppia_ for _W_...
Hope it doesn't add to your confusion 

caterina


----------



## onietta

I confirm it.


----------



## Fijbert

I'll just copy you then


----------



## Einstein

Another explanation I've heard is that "*v* is called _vi_, while *w* is called _vu_, so there's no need to say _doppia_", but only one person has said this to me, so I'm not convinced!


----------



## MünchnerFax

> The thread has been merged with an old one on the same topic. Therefore, please check out the previous posts too.


----------



## salvo89

gabrigabri said:


> Io dico "Vu" per Dvd o TV, ma in generale la "v" la chiamo "vi" (vu mi sa di meridionale).


 
*G*uarda che qui da noi in *S*icilia si è sempre detto vi.... esse ti u vi zeta


----------



## quita

L'unico contesto in cui ho mai sentito la lettera W chiamata doppia vu (sì, sono della scuola di u, vu, zeta) è nello spelling, nella enunciazione lettera per lettera di una parola.

esempio: 
D: "come si scrive il nome Ewan?" 
R: "si scrive e, doppia vu, a, enne"


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Posso aggiungere la mia versione?
Che io sappia a Firenze l'alfabeto viene insegnato ancora come 
u vu zeta (e anche doppia vu o più raramento vu doppia).

La prima volta che ho sentito dire vi in televisione (ormai tanti anni fa) mi era suonato così strano, come se uno chiamasse BU la BI, ad esempio!

Adesso ci sono abituata a sentirlo dire, ma mi suona sempre e comunque molto strano.
Ad ogni modo credo di sentirlo solo in TV, nel parlare comune fiorentino non mi è mai capitato.

Per chi ha risposto che in Sicilia si dice VI: forse è un'abitudine recente, o solo di alcune zone.
Perhcé mio padre era siciliano, e ho ancora molti parenti in Sicilia, e a tutti ho sempre sentito dire soltanto VU.


----------



## sam1978

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Posso aggiungere la mia versione?
> Che io sappia a Firenze l'alfabeto viene insegnato ancora come
> u vu zeta (e anche doppia vu o più raramento vu doppia).
> 
> La prima volta che ho sentito dire vi in televisione (ormai tanti anni fa) mi era suonato così strano, come se uno chiamasse BU la BI, ad esempio!
> 
> Adesso ci sono abituata a sentirlo dire, ma mi suona sempre e comunque molto strano.
> Ad ogni modo credo di sentirlo solo in TV, nel parlare comune fiorentino non mi è mai capitato.
> 
> Per chi ha risposto che in Sicilia si dice VI: forse è un'abitudine recente, o solo di alcune zone.
> Perhcé mio padre era siciliano, e ho ancora molti parenti in Sicilia, e a tutti ho sempre sentito dire soltanto VU.



Io opto per "Doppia vu" (o "Vu doppia"); a essere sinceri sento anch'io "Doppia vi"; quello che mi suona strano è che lo sento dire più che altro porpio da parenti in Sicilia! Anche se comunque lo sento dire anche qui in Liguria.


----------

